# Inside Edition exposes smoke shacks in colorado, gets them blown up



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

that shack is awesome. all we got is a tree cave. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

Placing hidden cameras is probably not legal either, unless they had some sort of permit. That being said, I do think that being under the influence is dangerous on the hills. You can seriously injure somebody.

That shack is pretty awesome though -- I wonder how long it took to build that thing.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

that shack got blown up? just read in another thread. and that report was ridiculous. those two couldn't snowboard sober any better than stoned. I think having a couple beers or a joint or 2 is really no big deal. shit out here we take dabs in the parking lot throughout the day


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

blackbeard said:


> Placing hidden cameras is probably not legal either, unless they had some sort of permit. That being said, I do think that being under the influence is dangerous on the hills. You can seriously injure somebody.
> 
> That shack is pretty awesome though -- I wonder how long it took to build that thing.


I'd 1000x people be riding/skiing high compared to riding/skiing drunk. If anything, I dial it back and get a little more cautious when I'm high. 4+ beers though and I usually call it a day for my own good. Too easy to do something stupid when you've had one too many.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Not sure how I feel about it to be honest. The news story was dumb and overblown for sure. Some people can't handle their weed though. I'd be pissed if a stoned rider injured a family member who was trying to learn. But I've never seen anyone being as dumb as that video on the groomers. Most people who ride stoned are better than I am sober, so it doesn't seem like a real issue.

I'm not sure how things are in Colorado since the new laws changed, but in WA, nothing has changed at all. People who smoked before the law changed still do and it's business as usual. There isn't some influx of stoner gapers falling all over the place. It's like the reporters lucked out by finding these two guys and didn't bother showing the other dozens of people riding away fine.



stickz said:


> that shack got blown up&#55357;&#56398; just read in another thread.


Yeah the second pic I posted is what the shack looks like now apparently. Rumor was that avy control blew it up.

And you can't really blame them...even if Vail turned a blind eye before, now that it's been on the news, NBC forced their hand. Otherwise there are plenty of ambulance chaser lawyers ready to go for their deep pockets for willingly failing to act.



blackbeard said:


> Placing hidden cameras is probably not legal either, unless they had some sort of permit.


It's completely legal to record in a public place, hidden camera or not. However, they still almost always get consent to use their image in situations like this. In footage that was cut, they would have recorded them verbally agreeing that they can be shown on camera. Anyone who refused, they hide their face or blur it out. That's why you see a couple people with blurred faces right beside people with clear faces in that vid.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nothing has changed in CO. Same as it ever was, the state is just making money now.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

jtg said:


> And you can't really blame them...even if Vail turned a blind eye before, now that it's been on the news, NBC forced their hand. Otherwise there are plenty of ambulance chaser lawyers ready to go for their deep pockets for willingly failing to act.


Unfortunately this is the truth. Our "I'll sue your ass" culture has eliminated personal responsibility. Nothing is ever anyone's fault, it was due to someone else's negligence. What a crock of shit. You wanna go hang out in a sketchy ramshackle smoke shack, go for it, but don't bitch if it collapses and crushes your ass.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Man that narrators voice fucking annoys me. They turn everything into a a huge drama filled episode to get ratings....and people eat it up. Should people smoke weed on the hill, no but alcohol is sold without a problem. Inconsistent.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

That one shack was nearly a 2 story house. 
How does something like that get built?
Over the summer, guys hiking in? That is insane.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

slyder said:


> That one shack was nearly a 2 story house.
> How does something like that get built?
> Over the summer, guys hiking in? That is insane.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

stickz said:


> shit out here we take dabs in the parking lot throughout the day


Why go to the parking lot? Just bring the vape pen in the pocket and hit it on the lift. You make a lot of a new friends that way.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

werent they destroying these things a while back? i thought i remember reading something about them destroying most of the ones that were in breck a little over a year ago...


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

NWBoarder said:


> Why go to the parking lot? Just bring the vape pen in the pocket and hit it on the lift. You make a lot of a new friends that way.



word we do but as
you know dabs are simply
much more effective than pulls of the pen. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

jtg said:


> Not sure how I feel about it to be honest. The news story was dumb and overblown for sure. Some people can't handle their weed though. I'd be pissed if a stoned rider injured a family member who was trying to learn. But I've never seen anyone being as dumb as that video on the groomers. Most people who ride stoned are better than I am sober, so it doesn't seem like a real issue.


So if the dude was completely sober you'd be fine with it? :huh:

People need to stop blaming their recklessness and stupidity on substances and devices. Drives me nuts!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Let me give you guys some facts. 

Those two idiots actually live up here. My old roommates brother lived next door to one of them last year, the other actually lives in Breck. Although I can't see either of those two lasting for much longer up here after the shack was blown. I expect the Mt. Breckenridge Surf Team will have some words and exchanges with those two. 

They claim "hidden" camera. A friend was in there when they walked in and said "who wants to be on national television". He knew something was up so he opted out, but they never fully disclosed what the footage was going to be for. Those two put on a show. Whether that was an agenda pushed by Inside Edition or Vail Resorts I haven't gotten the full story, just that those two turned up the ham level specifically for the chance of being on public television. 

Vail Resorts also had a bit of a hand in this. There have been shacks on the mountains for decades, it's nothing new. But with legalized weed, that horrible letter that woman wrote to them a few months ago, a great snow year, and spring break coming in hot. They had to do something to mitigate the influx of people showing up that are not from here that will ultimately buy legal weed from the store, get on the slopes, and probably go full retard. They go full retard without the weed but the level just went up to 11. If you put the fear of something into people it might tone it down, it might not. 

The shack was blown by the U.S.F.S in conjunction with Breckenridge Ski Patrol. Yesterday there were a lot of little explosions elsewhere on the mountain in lower areas. I haven't bothered to go check and see if any of the other shacks are gone or not. But about every 5 years the USFS goes through and cleans out the log jibs as well as the shacks. Then the *REAL* locals go back up and rebuild. 

On the humor side of thing we actually went and filmed a parody of this today. Lets just say I had to fake puke off a chairlift, we got "Bob" from Nebraska to try weed for the first time, and somehow snowboarders kept exploding.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> But about every 5 years the USFS goes through and cleans out the *log jibs* as well as the shacks.


Ugh, I hate when those disappear!


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

those 2 are tards for sure and were probably trying to show off their "skillz" for the camera


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Let me give you guys some facts.
> 
> 
> *
> On the humor side of thing we actually went and filmed a parody of this today. Lets just say I had to fake puke off a chairlift, we got "Bob" from Nebraska to try weed for the first time, and somehow snowboarders kept exploding*.


can we please see this? lol


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

Hopefully they leave all of that good lumber


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Justman1020 said:


> can we please see this? lol


Should be done within the week.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Live leak has the explosion video on their site...


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Argo said:


> Live leak has the explosion video on their site...


damn
LiveLeak.com - TNT


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

Regardless of your stances on smoking and riding, or how you feel about this particular shack. It must have been pretty damn fun to get to be the one to actually blow that shit up.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Champ Fontaine investigates.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

hahaaaaa! thart was well done, some funny shit, bj cockburn, LOL

and damn, they blew the *hell* out of leo's shack! can you say OVERkill, sweet baby jeez


----------

